# Don't you wish you could be this fast.



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Troy was telling me about this video yesterday and i thought i would share it with yall.






Its crazy how smooth he is.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

heck yeah.....that's Lutz dude! He's known for that type of driving, and he's the new factory driver for Tamiya's new buggy and truggy!

He came in just in front of JB a couple of weeks ago in Truggy

Talking to him on Sgrid about that car was what was making me want to go with the Tamiya buggy next year


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> heck yeah.....that's Lutz dude! He's known for that type of driving, and he's the new factory driver for Tamiya's new buggy and truggy!
> 
> He came in just in front of JB a couple of weeks ago in Truggy
> 
> Talking to him on Sgrid about that car was what was making me want to go with the Tamiya buggy next year


That buggy look realy good.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Hears a awsome video of Jared Tebo with his kyosho mp9.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

tebo is beast!!! very consistent. Luts and Tebo are both ballistic. just makes me wana drive more lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> heck yeah.....that's Lutz dude! He's known for that type of driving, and he's the new factory driver for Tamiya's new buggy and truggy!
> 
> He came in just in front of JB a couple of weeks ago in Truggy
> 
> Talking to him on Sgrid about that car was what was making me want to go with the Tamiya buggy next year


CV in JB's defense and my $30 on LiveRC, Ryan came in after Jason in the truggy final.:spineyes:

Maifield, Ryan 
1 1 83 45:26.400 31.488 31.681 31.762 31.921 1
​​Tebo, Jared ​
​
2 5 82 45:00.419 31.497 31.778 31.892 32.041 5
​​Wheeler, Josh ​
​
3 2 82 45:31.869 31.898 31.450 31.997 32.062 32.155 2
​​Drake, Adam ​
​
4 4 81 45:20.743 32.327 32.433 32.498 32.609 4
​​Easton, Billy ​
​
5 11 80 45:11.080 32.185 32.234 32.324 32.457Bump
​​Tessmann, Ty ​
​
6 10 80 45:16.196 32.174 5.116 32.343 32.524 32.682Bump
​​James, Taylor ​
​
7 13 80 45:23.679 31.715 12.599 32.280 32.459 32.676Bump
​​Branham, Jason ​
​
8 12 79 45:02.131 32.145 32.381 32.503 32.715Bump
​​Lutz, Ryan ​
​
9 7 79 45:28.077 32.130 25.946 32.388 32.477 32.702 7
​​Robbers, Jesse ​
​
10 9 58 32:40.370 31.884 32.087 32.253 32.427 9
​​Cavalieri, Ryan ​
​
11 8 36 20:04.421 31.892 32.184 32.306 32.541 8
​​Truhe, Mike ​
​
12 3 28 15:33.336 32.062 32.210 32.373 32.622 3
Fischer, Billy 13 6 20 11:25.473 32.785 32.978 33.162 6
​


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

if i could just make the a main on a consistant basis i would be happy with that. I am too old to be that fast.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am with you Dan


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dan Henn said:


> if i could just make the a main on a consistant basis i would be happy with that. I am too old to be that fast.


Try being 51 bro! :slimer:

Heres one that Andy Sady sent me. Back in the day!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Man! Lutz was driving some tightlines - always taking the shortest way around the track. He had the buggy hooked up!!

And that Masami and Kinwald video is awesome! Same kind of driving!

Man all these videos make me wanna get back in....but when would I have the time.....

Thanks for sharing guys!
PD2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

My bad Rubine............think I misread it on the Grid


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Show off^^^lol
What kind of dirt is that? The layout is sweet.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

JB, Awsome bro! were was that at?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That was at the ROAR Nats in Joliet, IL a couple weeks ago. That was filmed in practice.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Just looked the race up, that was a big race, track looked killer! Can't wait till next year, I will hit more out of town race for sure.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

troytyro said:


> Just looked the race up, that was a big race, track looked killer! Can't wait till next year, I will hit more out of town race for sure.


 awesome troy!
out of town races are a blast. especially the ROAR NATS! ha ha


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Wiregrass Indoor Nationals.






There is one sick tabletop that Ryan Lutz pulls a backflip over. It's pretty sweet check it out!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Phil, It was a clay but had way more traction than Mike's. There were 400 entries and it held together awesome for the whole race.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

gotta love that!! big air!! that what Mikes track needs or 2!! MIKE make some bigger jumps and we will fly!!:bounce:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Yea, Lutz is awesome! JB did awesome at the Nats as well!!!!


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is a cool video the 2009 losi series.

http://www.undergroundrc.com/videos.aspx?uID=87


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)




----------

